# Yoga Routine for IBS-Digestion-Anxiety-Stress



## Karan K (Jun 14, 2016)

We've all heard of the benefits of Yoga for good health and also the benefits of Yoga for us IBS sufferers.

About a year ago I called in a Yoga instructor to help teach me Yoga at home. The routine was designed specifically for IBS, Improved Digestion, Anxiety, Stress and overall health. I kept at it but not consistently and just recently when nothing seemed to work anymore I got back to doing yoga. Its been a couple of weeks now as I am putting this video out a little late but my Yoga is giving me quite a bit of relief hence this Video.
Today I share my yoga routine in detail as this is the one thing that is really helping me.

P.S. Do read the description below the video to know the benefits of this routine.


----------



## ashyam86343 (Apr 4, 2017)

Hi Karan,

Good one.

Are you feeling comfortable with yoga for IBS ? did you do any other medication parallely ?


----------



## Karan K (Jun 14, 2016)

Yes Ashyam it has made me feel better as compared to how I felt prior to taking it up, it's helped with all my symptoms to an extent. I have been trying different types of medication, homeopathy got me to feel better at one point. Currently i'm on Ayurvedic medication. In fact I have been documenting my journey feel free to have look.


----------



## ashyam86343 (Apr 4, 2017)

Great. I am glad when you say about natural treatments. I was suffering heavy ibs for the past 1 year, recently feeling comfortable after getting treatment with ayurveda and sidha together also with strict diet plan.
I wanted to observe further for at least 2 months more, to get rid completely. 
Appreciate your attitude towards documentation.


----------



## Karan K (Jun 14, 2016)

Great to hear that you are feeling better, what ayurvedic meds are you on?


----------



## ashyam86343 (Apr 4, 2017)

they are several in last 3 months. now i am not taking anything only diet.

The last course was Jeerakarishtam & Indukantham kwath.


----------

